# Can donkeys talk to dogs?



## Alhefner (Nov 11, 2015)

I firmly believe that critters understand each other pretty well... except for my mutt who thinks every critter wants to be her next "best buddy in the whole world".

Another thing to keep in mind in the particular instance you described is what direction the wind was blowing. Your dog may have smelled the strangers and associated that with the donkey braying and put 2+2=intruders together.


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

Donkeys sure are cute, people think they're stupid, but there's more to them than meets the eye. One of the riding schools I attend houses a pet donkey, but the donkey is not ridden or driven, just a companion. I wonder what his owner really does with him though. He's quite friendly but did not make any sound when interacting with me.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

If the animals are familiar enough with each other, they can probably tell what means what in terms of vocalizations. Donkeys are extremely smart, and mules are even smarter! They are at least on par with dogs in their problem-solving and memory abilities. Crufts Veterinary School in England actually did a study on horses, dogs, donkeys, and mules, and found mules outclassed them all. Donkeys and dogs are similar. 

Also, your dog has better hearing than you do, so he could likely both hear and smell that something was amiss in the pasture. It's not hard for them to distinguish that a stranger has entered their territory, especially when another animal they're familiar with is raising a ruckus.


----------

